# Which DRI resort in Orlando?



## winger (Jul 29, 2012)

There will be four of us, parents and kids 9 and 11.  We want to be close to WDW's Magic Kingdom and have pools and slides at the resort.  A nice full kitchen is a must as we plan on enjoying some time onsite and doing short trips in the local area. Of course, the resort needs to be high quality as well.

Not if it matters, but we will be there the last two weeks next June (2013} - first WDW trip as a family.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't get any closer than 1 mile walk from DTD at Cypress Pointe Resort.  The resort is very kid friendly, has three pools - one with slides - and plenty of other amenities but is small enough & with so many service directly around it that you can park the car & walk to virtually anything in minutes if you want. Pus it's less than 10 minutes using the non I4 "back routes" for quick & easy access to Universal & Seaworld or Wet N' Wild, etc.  Overall one of the best locations in all of Orlando.  I think you'd love it.


----------



## dwojo (Jul 29, 2012)

Cypress Pointe or the Grande Villas resort are the closest and best for children. Grande Villas was a phase of Cypress pointe until recently and still shares amenities.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 29, 2012)

Our favorite DRI Resort in Orlando is Cypress Pointe. We liked their 3 bedrooms Villas.  The resort is near to every amusement park and water park in the area.  Plus, it is also, near to one of our favorite shopping places Costco.

You are also in driving distance to all the major shopping malls and outlets malls not to mention you can walk to about ten (10) restaurant near the resort. 

There is is a Walgreen Drug store and a U S Post Office in walking distance from the resort.


----------



## winger (Jul 29, 2012)

Lots of people talk about Grand Beach I and II, I guess I will look more into Cypress. Thanks guys.  Are the Cypress units up to Diamond standards/quality?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

DRI also manages Mystic Dunes now. Nice resort in a very convenient location for the parks. Less than 10 minutes to AKL by Sherbeth Rd. Not much longer to the other parks by going right on 192 and taking the exits for MK, Epcot, or Hollywood Studios.

Sheila


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 29, 2012)

*DRI Would Do Well To Follow The Lead Of Cypress Pointe Resort.*




winger said:


> Are the Cypress units up to Diamond standards/quality?


A more apt question might be whether the general run of DRI timeshares is up to the quality standards of Cypress Pointe. 

( Just saying. ) 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  The Chief Of Staff & I have been resale Cypress Pointe owners 1 way or another since 2002.  We bought at Phase I that year, bought at Phase II & resold our Phase I unit the following year, bought in again at Phase I (EEY) in 2006, & gave away Phase II in 2010 (nothing wrong with it; we just we no longer using it the way we thought we would when we got it).  We still own our EEY Phase I unit.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jul 29, 2012)

Grand Beach is nice, but it wasn't as cozy as Cypress Pointe.  We had more parking problems coming back late at night at Grand Beach than at Cypress Pointe and the units were more apartment style.  I thought Cypress Pointe units were set up more condo style.  I did think the units were more spacious at Grand Beach than Cypress Pointe.  When I think of Grand Beach, the word concrete always comes to mind, I don't know why.  The back of the property is a huge lake, but I think the parking lot makes a big impression on you.  

If you stay at Cypress Pointe, make sure you get the "back road" directions.


----------



## dwojo (Jul 30, 2012)

Grand Beach is the resort my wife and I prefer if we are alone. If we have kids traveling with us Cypress pointe is our choice as the resort has more for kids to do onsite.


----------



## winger (Aug 16, 2012)

*II ratings of Grand Beach vs. Cypress Pointe*

It looks like GB has the gold leaf; CP has the silverish leaf.  Why do you guys think this is the case when it sounds like (from your feedback here that) CP is pretty good?


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 16, 2012)

*DRI Florida Resorts*

I have stayed at both Grand Beach and Cypress Pointe. I like both for different reasons. Grand Beach is a resort that has a little something for everybody right there. You can fish in the lake, there are kiddie pools and a larger pool. However, Cypress Pointe's pool is larger and kids would like it much more than Grand Beach's pool. Grand Beach also has has a kiddie park with basketball and volleyball courts. They also have boats on the lake that you can use. Grand Beach's units are larger and has everything in it. 

Actually the two resorts aren't that far apart either. Cypress Pointe is a brighter property to me. I don't know why, but it seemed that way. As stated above it has a great pool. It is close to the parks, but I don't feel Grand Beach is super far. What Cypress Point does have in its favor is its location to restaurants and stores. You can easily WALK to serveral places to eat and shop.

I have not been to Mystic Dunes because it's a newer DRI resort. However, I have been to Polynesian Isles and it is very well maintained.  They had been refurbishing their resorts. It is a pretty quiet resort and has their own security. It is a quiet type of resort. I would probably not recommend this resort only because you have youngsters. However, if something were to happen and you could not get the reservations you want, don't hesitate to stay here. 

Cypress Ponte or the Grande Villas will suit you fine. The difference would be the pool over Grand Beach. However, Grand Beach will offer other types of activities for others.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 16, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> DRI also manages Mystic Dunes now. Nice resort in a very convenient location for the parks. Less than 10 minutes to AKL by Sherbeth Rd. Not much longer to the other parks by going right on 192 and taking the exits for MK, Epcot, or Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Sheila



Where is this resort in turn of a major landmark located and is there a golf course on site ?


----------



## dwojo (Aug 16, 2012)

Mystic Dunes does have a golf course onsite also Orange Lake is nearby and that resort has golf open to the public as well.


----------



## winger (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback  

Based on a family 'vote', we just booked a 3BD at Grand Beach (Phase 1) for 13 nights.  We have also requested a higher floor overlooking the lake.  I think there should be enough at the resort to keep us busy the days we are just hanging there (I estimate we are only doing DWorld for about 5 days (2 of which will be at the water parks + a one day visit to the Space Center)).


----------

